# Hard to open and close curtains



## tdub (Jun 23, 2019)

What can be done to fix a hard to open and close traveler?


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well first off a list of questions 

1. Is hard to move right from the beginning of the opening or does it get harder the father it is open. 

2. How big is the traveler. 

3. What type of track. 

4. Has this just started or has it been like this for a while. 

5. What does it sound like while it is opening. 

6. When was the last time it was closely looked at.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 23, 2019)

All of the above, plus
Is the curtain properly trimmed? ( not dragging on floor)
Are operating lines twisted?


----------



## kicknargel (Jun 23, 2019)

The questions above are good places to start (especially the one about if it's a new problem).

Here's a trouble-shooting approach that I'd probably take: first, a quick visual inspection of the system for any obvious problems. If you don't get lucky there, go to the master carriers (the onstage most carrier on each half of the curtain. Disconnect one side (the side that the pull rope passes through rather than terminates at). Operate the one side and see if the problem persists. If not, the problem is somewhere in the disconnected curtain. If so, disconnect the second side. Try moving the curtains by hand. Now you know if the problem is in the carriers / track or rope pull systems and you can focus your further investigation. 

A partial list of possible culprits: fouled / twisted pull rope, seized pulley, seized / sticky carrier wheels, detritus in track, track twisted / bent / dented / out of plumb.


----------



## tdub (Jun 23, 2019)

1. It is hard to move when it is closed, once it gets halfway open it get easier.

2.29'hx25'w

3. It is 101 from H&H specialties.

4. It has been like this for a while.

5.It makes the normal sound of the carriers moving on the track.

6. I looked at it yesterday.

7. It is properly trimmed. The operating lines are not twisted.


----------



## egilson1 (Jun 23, 2019)

That’s a heavy drape for 101 track, unless it’s a scrim or Cyc. You may just be overloading the track, and unfortunately there isn’t much that can be done but going to a series 400 track with 6” sheaves. 


Ethan


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 23, 2019)

And I usually specify 418PB which really runs smooth forever. Wonderful track.


----------



## JAC (Jun 24, 2019)

This isn't common, but it's possible to have the operating line too tight. If your line is drum-tight, put a little slack in it and try that. I think that track will have an adjustable floor block.

Do you have little rubber washers between carriers? I don't remember if 101 is one of them, but on some tracks the wheels on the carriers can bump into each other (and not rotate freely) if that spacer isn't in place.


----------



## Van (Jun 24, 2019)

If the whole curtain is 29'x25' then each half is 29'x12.5' depending on the fabric 100 series should be just fine with 116 carriers. Check the pathway of your op cord. If there is a nick or a bulge in the outer sheath then it could be catching in one of the carriers. A rubber carrier bumper might be falling apart and catching in one of the carriers. It could be one bad wheel on a carrier and once it runs into another carrier it squares up and rolls right. 

Do not Grease the track, or put any other kind of lubricant in it. Let us know what happens after you've run an inspection of the full op cord and the carriers. Both are really easy to replace Be sure to use H&H carriers and get real tiller cord, not just rope for the op cord.


----------



## tdub (Jun 24, 2019)

After closer inspection the track is the 400 series. Also the curtains are 29' x 25' each. I've checked all the carriers they seem to move without problem. I just put in new cord.


----------



## Van (Jun 24, 2019)

tdub said:


> After closer inspection the track is the 400 series. Also the curtains are 29' x 25' each. I've checked all the carriers they seem to move without problem. I just put in new cord.


Weird, Still sounds like a binding carrier to me. 400 series is more that sufficient to take the weight of a curtain that size. 
Is it possible that you missed a carrier when re-roping? did you use 3/8" or smaller, braided jacket cord? 

I've seen a lot of installs where the rope was replaced with the wrong diameter or with the wrong type which caused binding. 

Also, are there any bends or sags in the track ? 

Oh, sometimes with box track it can get squeezed. This will put a tight spot in it that the carriers have a hard time getting past. Check the track for consistency in the opening of the box. Sorry, just shooting from the hip now.


----------



## tdub (Jun 25, 2019)

I did use 3/8" rope.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2019)

tdub said:


> I did use 3/8" rope.


Hmm, narrow spot in the track is the only remaining issue I can guess at. Sorry. It could be gremlins.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 25, 2019)

Van said:


> Hmm, narrow spot in the track is the only remaining issue I can guess at. Sorry. It could be *gremlins*.



Oh no! Don't get 'em wet and don't feed 'em after midnight!

My guess about the curtain is there are carriers that move freely without a load but hang the rag from them and they stick.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 25, 2019)

Was the old line chewed up/worn in any way?
I had a spot where the end eye stop did not line up with the sheave. I had to add a few more threads to the eyebolt. Much fuzzy stuff gatherered about the spot.
Also had trouble from tape spikes that were not applied properly.
You say “3/8” rope” but was it the “braided over Dyneema core” or some other low stretch core type of line?


----------



## egilson1 (Jun 25, 2019)

What’s the drape material? Is it backed? I have a suspicion that as the carriers stack up the weight is restricting movement.


----------



## KMeister (Jun 26, 2019)

Have you used any sort of spike tape or threaded any string in to the operating rope to mark locations? This can get caught in traveler equipement.


----------



## tdub (Jun 27, 2019)

No


----------



## tdub (Jun 27, 2019)

It is my main. It does have a denim backing with 50% fullness


----------

